# Pee Wee Herman vs Mr Bean



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

which show do you like more? 

Dont let my answer influence your vote. 

My answer:

Mr Bean, don't really find Pee Wee Herman funny at all, he just talks a lot and is loud. Mr Bean has funnier scenes.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Never watched pee wee herman, but mr Bean is very fun-nay.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. Bean's funny, Pee Wee's just annoying.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I voted Mr Bean. Admittedly I've never seen Pee wee herman, but there's no way on earth that it could come close to the classic Bean's.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

Mr.Bean is an hero!


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I love Mr Bean. A few years ago my husband wanted to buy a Mini and I said that looks like something Mr Bean would drive not realizing that really is what Mr Bean does drive.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never heard of Pee wee Herman, but the Mr. Bean series in the 1990's was hilariously funny. I used to watch them over and over again as a kid.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I would definitely consider Mr Been a very inspirational figure in my life


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Well it's just neck and neck.


----------

